# Having problems with my Honda EB4000X...please help!



## kmfdm_godike (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi guys, new to the forum but I cannot get any answers here locally so I'm coming here for some help.

I work on the pipeline doing x-ray and our mobile x-ray truck is powered by a Honda EB4000X. It's a brand new generator, runs great, and can handle everything we need it to do. The problem we are having with it is the breaker keeps flipping on us on days that it seems to be wet/snowy conditions. The generator starts and runs great, but when we go to turn the breaker on, it flips...with nothing plugged into it. Even when I reset it and just run the GFCI test with nothing plugged in, it trips. Sometimes I get shocked when I put my finger on the breaker to flip it up. Some days it doesn't do it, but mostly it seems to be on days that its wet. The generator sits on some washers for leveling, but on top of an aluminum platform and the whole darkroom that sits on the back of the truck is made of aluminum.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this problem? It seems like any easy fix, I am just not knowledgeable when it comes to electricity.

Thanks for any help
Kurt


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

kmfdm_godike said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum but I cannot get any answers here locally so I'm coming here for some help.
> 
> I work on the pipeline doing x-ray and our mobile x-ray truck is powered by a Honda EB4000X. It's a brand new generator, runs great, and can handle everything we need it to do. The problem we are having with it is the breaker keeps flipping on us on days that it seems to be wet/snowy conditions. The generator starts and runs great, but when we go to turn the breaker on, it flips...with nothing plugged into it. Even when I reset it and just run the GFCI test with nothing plugged in, it trips. Sometimes I get shocked when I put my finger on the breaker to flip it up. Some days it doesn't do it, but mostly it seems to be on days that its wet.


Sure sounds like when the moisture gets into the wrong location, it's putting out power to the wrong parts, creaking a shock hazard. Officially, you're not supposed to operate a generator in damp or wet conditions for just this reason. You may wish to construction some kind of cover or awning to keep the moisture out of the generator. 

If the problem persists, best to have to full inspected and evaluated by a trained Honda technician. They have the shop manuals, tools, and experience to really find out if these machines are broken or damaged, or just having an operation/environment issue. Here's a link to find a dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## Apple211 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing .......nice view.


----------

